# Lionhead Rex Mix?



## Nela

I have no knowledge of this bunner's background but I was curious... Do you think it's possible Wicket has some mini-rex in him? I owned two lionhead mixes and their coats didn't feel like him.. He's small but I don't know how old he is though I believe he is still a baby. His whiskers are 'wirey' hehe. He doesn't exactly have a definite mane - more like crazy poofy hair Lol... I've never seen such a mix so I was wondering if that's what theresult would be 

Hmm let's see if I can get you pics that will actually show you something...

















Anyway, I am not sure the pics are exactly clear enough for you to seemuch but his coat is very short over his body and it has swirls? His mane is extremely wooly as well. He really soft but has that short velvety texture. What do you think?


----------



## irishbunny

Aw he is gorgeus, I second that he has mini-rex in him!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

Hard to tell for sure. I think he is justa Lionhead. He could have some Mini Rex in him... I can see Mini Rex in his feet and his whiskers, His color is called Japanese Harlequin. Lionheads are supposed to have shorter fur over the back.

He is very cute


----------



## BSAR

What a gorgeous boy! It looks like he has Rex fur so he could have Mini Rex in him.


----------



## bunnybunbunb

I actually got into first generations in the mini rex lionhead combo. My friend and I wanted to test the waters but shortly after we both quit breeding until recently. He looks like he is of the mix, at least second generations because the rex gene does not show through in a carrier, he must have double the rex gene meaning both of his parents carried it. He also looks like he may be a double mane, because it is so short and thick, so I would say he is farther along than second generation. Where did he come from? The breeder must have been working a while to make it this far.


----------

